# Age of these marbles??



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyone know much about marbles?  I tend to keep them when I find them bottle digging.  Some are quite pretty.  The big ones with the flowers and dogs painted on them sell quickly, but these I don't know much about.  Any help would be appreciated :O)
Mike B.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 23, 2016)

Generally these look to date from 1870-1890 or so I would guess.  We dig a lot of them in Texas as well.  There is definitely some value to them if they are in good condition, particularly the glass swirls.  I am sure one of the marble collectors will chime in.


----------



## bottlediggingcop (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you nhpharm.  I didn't even know the date range.


----------



## westerndug (Oct 3, 2019)

The ceramic ones are called geometric china marbles. They range from the early 1850's and throughout. We don't see the shinny geometrics until the 1870's.
I have never seen a china with a dog before. The sulfides have animals in them though. The glass ones are 60's and 70's, there are a couple of ceramic ones that are 90's.
Good age to be digging in.


----------



## embe (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice, looks like a coupe natural agate marbles as well, look for the hand faceting .  The glass blue one close to the bottom is a Mica, and a couple divided core swirls.  Probably all German marbles from the late 1880's +/- 30 or so. Nice geometric patterns on the "Chinas".  

As a marble collector, it's great to see what else you guys come across


----------

